

(UK) One million bank customers found on computer sold on eBay - gus_massa
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1049121/Government-probe-launched-details-million-bank-customers-sold-eBay.html

======
bdfh42
I know that the type of posts to Hacker News has rather drifted away from
topics strictly relevant to hackers and start-ups - indeed we are seeing an
increasing quantity of spam postings which are a nuisance.

However posting a link to the UK Daily Mail (the kindest description for this
rag would be to call it a comic) is a step too far.

